# What is the point of Southwest "Ding"?



## 3kids4me (Jan 12, 2006)

I downloaded Ding, thinking that it would alert my desktop on any deals from my departure city, or any fare sales.  But all it does is tell you when there is an "update"...which is pretty much every day.  You still have to click on something that takes you to the Southwest website, and enter your departure city, to see any sales.

Am I missing something?  What is the point of Ding?  Can't you just go to the website every day and look?

Thanks!

Sharon


----------



## nicklinneh (Jan 12, 2006)

sharon-
if you noticed, those ding sales last only a few hours. if you see one in the afternoon, it won't have the same deals as the one that morn. clicking on the link in the ad that pops up will take you to an alpha list. look for your departure city in that and you'll see a few (not many) deals. but hurry, if you pass the time, all you'll see in the list is sale closed. ----ken


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 12, 2006)

Ding fares are lower than all of the normal fares including internet fares. They are best for last minute travel.


----------



## DianeV (Jan 12, 2006)

If you were to go directly through the SW website you wouldnt see the "ding" rates..they can only be accessed through the link you get and only for that amount of time


----------



## Bucky (Jan 12, 2006)

The point is that it's a great marketing tool for SW.  JMHO.


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 13, 2006)

Bucky, I have to thank you for your great pictures.

Anne


----------



## calgal (Jan 13, 2006)

I downloaded ding and it didn't work. My husband says it probably has something to do with popup protection.


----------



## happybaby (Jan 13, 2006)

*ding specials*

I've been watching airfare from Pgh to Orlando in May with internet specials of 77.00 one way.  Good deal but everybody (dh and d) says to wait for a ding special which may be around 64.00.
Well now the internet flights at 77.00 and promotional for 79.00 are not available for the 4 of us.   Only can book 2 at that price for the day and time I want.
Wondering if ding fares will become available as the date gets closer.  I notice ding fares are usually for bookings within a 1 month to 6 week range.

Or should I book 2 at the 77.00 and the other 2 at 125.00 (one way).  I know SW will give me a credit if the cheaper fare becomes available,  but doubt I will be able to use the credit within a year.  Are credits transferable?

checking again the fares are again available for internet price and days I am looking at.   Maybe the week is not as popular as others.  It is after spring breaks and the week before Mem. Day w/e.


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Jan 14, 2006)

I have Ding installed and have certainly seen some great sales, with some only available for a few hours.  Pretty cool!  But is there a way to make Ding actually "DING!" when something comes in?  Sometimes I don't notice the change in the icon to indicate a new message is there, and it would be nice if I could somehow set it to make a sound when something comes in.  I have my mailbox set to announce, "YOUR ELECTRONIC MESSAGES HAVE ARRIVED!" which definitely gets my attention.  The funny part is when I've had the volume turned up loud to listen to a CD, forget to turn it down, and get new email during a conference call.  One of the speakers is right next to the phone speaker.   But I digress... how can I make Ding go, "DING!"?


----------



## BethH (Jan 14, 2006)

Space Coast Laurie said:
			
		

> But I digress... how can I make Ding go, "DING!"?



Just "right click" the Ding icon at the bottom of the screen and check "enable audio notification".   

Beth


----------



## happybaby (Jan 21, 2006)

BethH said:
			
		

> Just "right click" the Ding icon at the bottom of the screen and check "enable audio notification".
> 
> Beth




did that but it still does not "DING"    May pop up on the screen but no audio.

Also, besides "DING" I am signed up for em notifications of specials.
I was really depending on "DING" since that is open all the time (even at work) whereas my mail is not.

Checking yesterday, I received an em notification of SW specials.  There was PGH to MCO for booking by Jan 23 and travel Jan 27 to Feb 28 for 59 to 79 one way.   Well those are already booked for w.e days .   (Wrong time frame for me also)   But why didn't it show on "DING"   ?    DING showed 59 from PGH to Tampa Bay and nothing of Orlando.

Guess it is best to check all sights!!


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Jan 21, 2006)

happybaby said:
			
		

> I've been watching airfare from Pgh to Orlando in May with internet specials of 77.00 one way.  Good deal but everybody (dh and d) says to wait for a ding special which may be around 64.00.
> Well now the internet flights at 77.00 and promotional for 79.00 are not available for the 4 of us.   Only can book 2 at that price for the day and time I want.
> Wondering if ding fares will become available as the date gets closer.  I notice ding fares are usually for bookings within a 1 month to 6 week range.
> 
> ...



If a fare bucket is sold out on the normal website, it is usually marked as unavailable on Ding too....so it's unlikely that if a Ding special comes up that you can book 4 seats on the lowest fare...I'd grab what you can. If it turns out that a Ding special appears and that you can book all 4 on it, you can always cancel your original reservations and use the funds for Ding bookings..


----------



## happybaby (Jan 21, 2006)

GeorgeJ

Guess I didn't submit a post for booking SW air in May.  I did book 4 tickets at the 77.00 fare.   Rather pay a few extra dollars and get the times I want then take a chance a have to lv on a later flight and come home on the early am.    Now I lv early (NS) and take late flight home (NS)


----------



## mdmbdumont (Jan 22, 2006)

If a sale comes up, you can get the lower fare, go to travel page at RapidRewards site and click on change reservation to see if lower fares are available for your flight and you will get a credit for the difference in the fare.  I do this all the time.  I book what flights I want, at the times I want and then watch e-mail and Ding for lower offer.  NO problem changing fares and no change fees   



			
				happybaby said:
			
		

> GeorgeJ
> 
> Guess I didn't submit a post for booking SW air in May.  I did book 4 tickets at the 77.00 fare.   Rather pay a few extra dollars and get the times I want then take a chance a have to lv on a later flight and come home on the early am.    Now I lv early (NS) and take late flight home (NS)


----------



## happybaby (Jan 23, 2006)

mdmbdumont said:
			
		

> If a sale comes up, you can get the lower fare, go to travel page at RapidRewards site and click on change reservation to see if lower fares are available for your flight and you will get a credit for the difference in the fare.  I do this all the time.  I book what flights I want, at the times I want and then watch e-mail and Ding for lower offer.  NO problem changing fares and no change fees



OK   I signed up for rapid rewards.  Now I go to travel center and check change air reservation and I then can change my same flight to a lower fare without a chance of loosing my reservation. *  First*, I check emails and ding everyday, several times a day and no changes in airfare that I am aware of.

*Second  * I booked at 77.00 1 way.  If they drop to 60 some dollars I won't be saving that much and I probably won't be able to use the credit.  We don't fly much.  Most of our vacations are to the east coast beach and we drive.

*Third *  I would only have 1 year from date of purchase to use the credit.  Being bought in January and flying in May, that would only give me 7 months to use the credit.   After Disney I doubt we will be going anyplace far unless a short driving beach trip again to OC, MD.  Or do I just have to purchase within the year and travel later?

So  guess I should be happy and settle for the 77.00 one way price which is still cheaper then other airlines.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 23, 2006)

Even if you "think" you won't use the credit I would still go ahead and get it.  You don't have to use the credit for yourself, it can be used for anyone purchasing a ticket from Southwest.  I'm not sure if the new ticket needs to be used, or just purchased within the year.

And heck, it doesn't cost anything to join Rapid Rewards.  You may surprise yourself and end up flying Southwest more than you think in the future.


----------



## happybaby (Jan 24, 2006)

*ding airfares*

No specials for me this am, but checking again for May Pgh to MCO my internet special that I purchased at 77.00 went up to 89.00

The internet special wasn't much of a saving tho   The regular  promotional fare starts at 79.00

What am I missing?   Why would an internet special be more then the regular promotional fare?   I guess since some of the times are booked, maybe the IS is better then the next fare at 125.00 if available.


----------

